# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox Inferno Unitool v1.2.1 Stability Update !! Qualcomm Securty Backup & More

## mohamed73

*!! Stability Update !! *   *Added World's 1st Qualcomm Phones "Original Security" backups while write factory files**Added Show Complete Information of Qualcomm Flash file right after "Select Flash File"* *Added Directory selection while reading firmware**Added boot file path screen log when user choose "Select Factory boot" item*     * Downlaod - Due to Server maintenance unable to upload at support area..*   till that please use these Mirror/Direct links *UniTool 1.2.1 Without Imei Support for Inferno Key *   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * UniTool 1.2.1 Without Imei Support for Inferno Activated Volcano Box*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * UniTool 1.2.1 With  Imei Support for Inferno Key *   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] * UniTool 1.2.1 With Imei Support for Inferno Activated Volcano Box  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
* VOLCANO BOX FULLY ACTIVATED : 129 USD only 
* VOLCANO DONGLE ( Inferno ) : 69 USD only
BUY THE BEST... BE THE BEST   INFERNO TOOL 100% FREE for 1 Month for All VOLCANO BOX 
MERAPI TOOL 100% free for All VOLCANO BOX ( no time limit ) Request fro  m VolcanoTeam... VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of your Friends. Talk 
with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi or Who have Merapi Activated Please ask 
them Just Try to use Inferno and Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot.
    Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno.
    All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK &  Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.   WE ARE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART. WE ARE HERE TO TAKE OVER*

----------


## mohamed73

_External google drive links....  Without IMEI Version
For Box
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
For Dongle
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   With IMEI version 
For Box
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
For Dongle
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

